# Best credit card at the moment?



## hansjam (12 Dec 2007)

just wondering if anyone knows the bank to deal with for credit card. i have a laser card through AIB wouldnt be using a credit card much but it seems vital nowadays. any ideas with charges that apply,

thanks


----------



## demoivre (12 Dec 2007)

*Re: Credit Cards???*

Click online surveys in itsyourmoney, select credit cards and take a look.


----------



## loll (12 Dec 2007)

personally i think Permanent TSB's ice visa is good 9.9apr


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

Also the _Financial Best Buys _forum.

Also different cards will be "best" on different criteria (e.g. interest rate charged, other charges, credit period, forex margin on non € transactions, add-on benefits, low/no interest introductory period etc.). I doubt that any one will be best in all cases.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Dec 2007)

There is generally no 'charge' for using a credit card (some cards, e.g. Business Accounts, have an annual fee, but that is very much the exception rather than the rule). The way to incur charges other than through normal use (i.e. making purchases at point of sale, on the internet, over the phone etc.) is as follows:


failing to pay the minimum balance;
not paying the minimum balance on time;
breaching your approved limit;
losing original statements and having to request copies;
using the cash advance facility (i.e. using your credit card to withdraw cash from an ATM);
incurring interest at rates of between 10% and 20% by not clearing the balance in FULL at the end of the interest free period;
incurring 'handling charges' levied by merchants (e.g. Ryanair, Aer Lingus) when making payments
There is of course also stamp duty payable to Revenue @ €30 per year.

If you operate your account within limits and pay the balance in full each month, then one card is pretty much the same as the next.  If your current account is with AIB, an AIB credit card might be a good idea as it will allow you to view balances and pay bills online.

Some cards give you attractive interest free periods on balance transfers and, in some cases, purchases at the start, these can be a good idea if you are disciplined enough to pay them off in time, but beware failing to do so!


----------



## pc7 (2 Jan 2008)

I have the AIB platinum one I pay it off full amount religiously I was telling one of my friends I get cash back every month for using it and clearing in full.  Sat down and went through my statements for the last year and I made €110 in cash back for using it. 1 month I was charged interest of €5 didn't pay in full my mistake but even taking that slip and the 40 stamp duty AIB had to give me €65 euro which is pretty cool really


----------

